
35C3 – Inside the AMD Microcode ROM - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3FbTMqYi4U
======
peter_d_sherman
Related: [https://github.com/RUB-SysSec/Microcode](https://github.com/RUB-
SysSec/Microcode)

~~~
tastroder
Other links and abstract for this talk are available on the CCC media site:
[https://media.ccc.de/v/35c3-9614-inside_the_amd_microcode_ro...](https://media.ccc.de/v/35c3-9614-inside_the_amd_microcode_rom)

